# Support tsunami survivors!



## relief20 (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi everyone!

The artist community in Tohoku unite to bring you an exclusive series of amazing artistry and photography. Portraying life in Tohoku, before and after the disaster of March 2011. Come and visit us for this one time opportunity to bring back a piece of their work and the spirit of Tohoku with you. You don’t want to miss it! 

*Date: 18-22 July
Time: 0900 – 1800
Address:
Grameen Creative Lab, Kyushu University
6-10-1 Hakozaki Higashi-ku
Fukuoka, Japan*
_
Relief 2.0 is an organic movement of multidisciplinary volunteers and partner organizations from around the world working together to promote efficient disaster response and sustainable disaster recovery through the active engagement of local stakeholders._


----------

